# sitting back with a BIG smile



## Ian.B (Nov 1, 2017)

I do have rather a smug smile on my face after looking at _ALL_ the thread headings about the 'new' Lr.
Abode do seem to be good a causing worry and confusion. While you can; Lr6 maybe a good investment for some

As I have said often; there are no regrets not going past lr5.7; bit of an age thing I guess, but Lr5 does what I need and it is still the better filing  program available ATM, with the advantage of being a very powerful editing program

Sometimes our wants seem to out strip our actual needs, so I'm just hoping I don't lose Lr5 for a couple years -- after that I'm not sure I will really care too much

Have fun with it folks; with older age comes a little more experience that seems to say enough is enough


----------



## clee01l (Nov 1, 2017)

Ian.B said:


> Have fun with it folks; with older age comes a little more experience that seems to say enough is enough


I'll be 71 in a month.  I can't wait for Adobe to add features to LRCC and I think Lightroom Classic will be around for a while.  It is never enough.
If I settle for the experiences that I've had instead of the ones that I haven't I'll be dead.

I've got a bucket list and at 71, the bucket is still half full.  At 69, I took up mandolin Lessons, my first musical instrument.  I still have not been to Australia.  Darwin is in my bucket still.


----------



## Bill Sprague (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm 71 too.  I'm thrilled with all the new things to learn.  It is great brain exercise.


----------



## tspear (Nov 1, 2017)

I love reading stuff like this. My parents set a record so far this year since they retired. They were home for four weeks in a row. This has not happened in eight years...
We joke that the only way we know what our parents are doing is via FB photos showing where/what they are doing.

Tim

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian.B (Nov 1, 2017)

clee01l said:


> I'll be 71 in a month.





Bill Sprague said:


> I'm 71 too.



I said I'm 'older'; not OLD like you two   

more of a case of needing something new to do away from cameras, computers and editing photos that don't mean a lot to me . ATM I'm on the older lappy while the newer is at the doctor, and for some reason I get the audio signal that the camera and ext drive in connect; however there is nothing for the connection showing up on the screen. Yep; bit over it. 
Maybe time to tidy the shed, sharpen the old tools and re-learn how_ not_ to cut my fingers off.   

And Darwin? Ya too old for that place


----------



## AndreasM (Nov 2, 2017)

As another 5.7 user (aged 46) I think Ian is right about the "age thing".
We're simply too YOUNG to think that a subscription model is a good deal!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 2, 2017)

The funny thing is that this is usually the opposite. Older people were still taught that if you want to buy something, you have to save the money first. Young people 'buy' the latest iPhone they can't really afford, by getting a subscription that includes the price of the phone. So maybe the real problem is that there aren't enough older people at Adobe anymore?...


----------



## clee01l (Nov 2, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> So maybe the real problem is that there aren't enough older people at Adobe anymore?...


I don't think there ever were.   Thirty year old app designers with acute vision have never grasped the concept that while visually appealing, tiny fonts in a gray on grayer background is difficult to read on a high resolution monitor for the over 40 crowd.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 2, 2017)

clee01l said:


> I don't think there ever were.   Thirty year old app designers with acute vision have never grasped the concept that while visually appealing, tiny fonts in a gray on grayer background is difficult to read on a high resolution monitor for the over 40 crowd.


It's not just that, I am convinced a huge amount of development is outsourced and off shored, and done from specs as opposed to real users of the product.

Yeah, maybe, but bear in mind it is (a) often offs-shored and out-sourced to people writing code from specs who have no context and never saw a camera other than a cell phone, but more importantly (b) what they think of as cosmetic designs are often done by marketing dweebs who are even more clueless.


----------



## tspear (Nov 2, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> It's not just that, I am convinced a huge amount of development is outsourced and off shored, and done from specs as opposed to real users of the product.
> 
> Yeah, maybe, but bear in mind it is (a) often offs-shored and out-sourced to people writing code from specs who have no context and never saw a camera other than a cell phone, but more importantly (b) what they think of as cosmetic designs are often done by marketing dweebs who are even more clueless.



Or have just a few images loaded. Look at the whole problem with 2GB file sizes and warning messages. I thought it was 1985 again....

Tim


----------



## Ian.B (Nov 2, 2017)

some interesting thoughts been shared
I just posted this in a FB On1 learning group
 Sorry On1; i have been suggesting Adobe CC users could consider buying Lr6 while they can as lr IMO is still the better DAM program at this point in time; especially for those who have used Lr for awhile and have a good system and keyword hierarchy working for them .
Believe me; I have tried going without my Lr5 -- maybe I'm just too used to it. 
In fact everything ended up a bit of mess as On1 returns keywords to Lr as a single list. On1 has a way to go in the browse section imo. 

If someone was really smart; they would build a DAM system similar to Lr; hopefully without the catalog dramas and let the others build the editing part. No point having photos if they can not be found; even if one is not taking many photos atm


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 2, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> It's not just that, I am convinced a huge amount of development is outsourced and off shored, and done from specs as opposed to real users of the product.
> 
> Yeah, maybe, but bear in mind it is (a) often offs-shored and out-sourced to people writing code from specs who have no context and never saw a camera other than a cell phone, but more importantly (b) what they think of as cosmetic designs are often done by marketing dweebs who are even more clueless.


Actually, the "cosmetic designs" should be done by people with job titles like "User Experience."  These people are a distinct category from engineers who write code.

Judging by the LR 6 interface, I think Adobe does a only a fair-to-middling job in UX.  E.g. I can set the location for the catalog backup where?  Not in the set of tabbed panels where I set all other catalog attributes.


----------

